# New to HVLP - help!



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

:wallbash:Just purchased my first HVLP in order to do doors and cabinets. 
Got a Fuji Super 4 with gravity feed with number 4 tip. Trying to spray SW Pro-Classic latex gloss enamel - thinning with Floetrol at 20% and then water. 
I expected it to lay down a fine, even finish but I either end up with orange peel (not extreme but I feel it shouldn't be there at all) or runs. I've experimented with various settings, distances, viscosities, etc., over the last six hours but can't seem to get it right. I even took the air valve in the line out for maximum air flow (suggested in the UM for when spraying latex) but no improvement. Maybe I'm expecting to get more coverage with each coat then I should but I figured to be able to complete a six panel door in three light, even coats. The way things are going it will be more like ten.
I've used airless for years and years and knew there would be a learning curve for a HVLP but didn't think it would be this steep. 
I know a long distance diagnosis is tough but any thoughts out there?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been using my HVLP for years now. Not sure I can recommend anything obvious here, you apparently know what you're doing already.

You did prime, yes? I agree three thin coats should be ample. I don't use SW so can't comment on that. I mix till I get one drip per second off the stir stick. Barring that there are systems to accurately measure viscosity.

Lay the doors flat, that way you won't get runs. I sand between coats.

Not sure what else to suggest, sorry.


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

First let me say I'm not familiar with that spray unit at all.

But , does it seem better at any point during use. Such as better when first starting?
Sometimes if the units aren't the greatest or after extended use , they will heat up & in turn heat up the air & effect the quality of the paint finish. In essence it is speeding up drying in a bad way.

Not sure if that'll help but....


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

Used it today to do the exterior of a front door. Sprayed semi =-gloss black oil based enamel over red: four parts paint - one part Penetrol - one part thinner. One coat looked great. Expect it to be super with one or two more.
Wlil practice more with latex.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Keep us posted----I've never had any luck spraying latex paint with my hvlp unit.

It does fine with water based poly---Mike---


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Can't speak on your unit.But Latex is a *****. 
David


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Can't speak on your unit.But Latex is a *****.
> David


Short and sweet. :laughing:
I dont spray enough to be much help here but try a different paint. Couple times I did spray latex with it everything was fine using Moorglo.


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm going to give the Moorglo a try. Wasn't too pleased with the Pro-Classic but will experiment with it some more. A few others out there I want to try. Anything but Rhodda.


----------



## aaron63 (Feb 12, 2009)

Some HVLP's come with different needles. One for laquer/stains and one for latex, etc.


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

This unit came with the tip they recommend for spraying latex but I might eventually purchase a few others to experiment with. It's suggested that any material can be effectively sprayed if thinned appropriately but I seemed to go from orange peel to runs with nothing in between. The trick will be to work with one brand, find the right formula, and stick with that.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Try a different acrylic other than pro classic and see how it goes. I dislike pro classic gloss, and avoid using it when I can. Its a very durable paint, but it stinks and is not easy to work with like my go to trim paints. 

Regal select semi sprays really nice through an airless. MAB also has trim paint I love to spray.


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks! I'll try the Regal. I like BM - just so darned expensive. Worth it though if will spray out nicely.


----------

